# [Help] I-Gucci digital watch model: YA114207



## GT500 (May 23, 2012)

Hello,

I bought one Gucci watch model YA114207, but I have some doubts about the genuinity of it.

on the back I have this info:

Cod. Ref: 1142
Unique serial #: 119126568


on front, there is the letters saying "Swiss Made", but is not centralize, and this smells not really good.

I will post one photo.

There any way to spot if is a fake or real watch?

Thanks!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Where did you buy it?


----------



## GT500 (May 23, 2012)

Watchbreath said:


> Where did you buy it?


Hello,

Thanks for the answer.

I bougt it on ebay.

Thanks!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Swiss Made should be indeed centered


----------



## Marlon Smith (Aug 22, 2015)

I bought a Gucci YA114207 from eBay and had doubt it was real so I took it Macy's to compair it and it had small differences. The number on the back dash after the last 2 of the (Macy's one). And the eBay one didn't. Also the band had open holes of the Macy's one on the actual clasp. And the eBay one didn't. One more thing. The screws in the back where black on Macy's one and flat head. The eBay one was silver and Phillips. I sent the seller a request to return and they said all there stuff is real and can return anytime. Now should I take it to professional to check it out. Or where there model changes in early years? What to do?


----------

